# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  PRONAMACHCS - Producción láctea y mejoramiento genético

## Bruno Cillóniz

Reportaje emitido por el programa *Agro Hoy* sobre la producción láctea y mejoramiento genético del ganado vacuno en Pampa Laive - Incahuasi, Junín.           Sería bueno que la ganadería se desarrolle aún más en las zonas alto andinas, con el apoyo del gobierno y la inversión privada, para traer bienestar a la buena gente que vive en la sierra del Perú.Temas similares: Artículo: Cadena láctea requiere inversión de US$ 2,000 millones para abastecer demanda peruana Curso taller de mejoramiento genético para ganado vacuno de la prov gran chimú-cascas, la libertad Manual para el mejoramiento del manejo poscosecha de frutas y hortalizas Más de 3 mil alpaqueros se beneficiarán con proyectos de mejoramiento genético y crianza en Pasco Madre de Dios destina más de S/. 3.4 millones a mejoramiento genético del ganado vacuno

----------

